# Jet saw model jpas-10x1w info needed



## tom wu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi 
First timer. I'm trying to find some info as to date of manufacturing -and anything else, really- of an old Jet saw. It says 40th anniversary, the model is JPAS-10X1W and the sn is 80786XX
How do I go about finding mauf. info on this or other jet saws?
Thanks in advance for any help you may provide :boat:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Are you sure about the model?

Jet normally has a "T" in the model for table saws.

You will find more search results for "JTAS".


----------



## tom wu (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, it was a "T" after all. Sorry 4 the confusion. I called Jet and they sent the brochure. Made in '98 and in excellent condition. I picked it up for 750 which, after looking for a real saw 4 a while in my area , and finding mostly "burned" cabinet shop units for more $, didn't seem all that bad a price, especially when I considered it was a garage saw.


----------

